# Binoculars with glasses



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have to wear eyeglasses and due to astigmatism I can't wear contacts. I am looking to upgrade my binos this year. Pretty sure I'm going with vortex 10x42 but am still debating. Real question here is does anyone else have to look through eyeglasses when using binos? I have a small pair of Simmons 8-17x25 adjustable binos and I have so much trouble with my eyeglasses. Sometimes I take my glasses off and just use my good left eye to use the binos. Anyone else have the same issue? Any suggestions on binos or solutions to this issue?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use glasses all the time with no problem. As long as you can turn down the eye caps you shouldn't have a problem. I use Nikon 7X32 and Vortex 10X50.
A bit more hassle with a spotter though.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I am no binocular expert but I have the same issue with my eyes. That and I can not stand the feel of contacts. You should be able to focus the binoculars to both eyes so that you don't need the glasses if you choose. I use a pair of vortex 10x50 and most of the time I don't use my glasses with them. When I do use my glasses I make sure that the eye pieces are adjusted all of the way in and when I don't use the glasses I adjust them all of the way out. Either way the vortex will be much easier to use and better than what your using now.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I seem to get a much better and wider picture when I screw my caps all the way out and ditch the glasses. I can use them with glasses on but have to turn the caps all the way in and my field of vision is narrower. Mine are Bushnell Legend UltraHD 10x42 binos.

I do not wear corrective lenses, I'm referring to my sunglasses. It gets a bit old switching back and forth but it's the game we have to play sometimes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I used to wear glasses all the time I just adjusted the cups to where I got the best field of view. My only problem was that if I used some binoculars with rubber cups that I would scratch the lenses of the glasses up. Other than that I lived with it. You also learn how to just move the glasses up onto your forehead with the binoculars if you want that larger field of view.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I use my 12x50 vortex bino's with my glasses and sunglasses all the time, never really think about it and just put the bino cups up to my glasses and glass. Only issue I find is the bino cups smudging up my glass lenses so I started carrying a lens cleaner cloth in a rubber cover on my bino harness for a quick clean.

Play around with the bino's and you'll figure out the right focus setting as well as how far to spread the bino tubes apart for your eyes and glasses.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I have to wear eyeglasses and due to astigmatism I can't wear contacts.


Have you looked into the new "weighted" contacts? I have severe astigmatism in both eyes and the new generation of contacts fixes me up GOOD for long range vision. The contact is "weighted" so it orients a specific way in the eye, allowing for the contact to adjust the portion of the eye that has the bad surface causing the astigmatism.

I've worn contacts for too many decades, love'em vs glasses.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Have you looked into the new "weighted" contacts? I have severe astigmatism in both eyes and the new generation of contacts fixes me up GOOD for long range vision. The contact is "weighted" so it orients a specific way in the eye, allowing for the contact to adjust the portion of the eye that has the bad surface causing the astigmatism.
> 
> I've worn contacts for too many decades, love'em vs glasses.
> 
> -DallanC


I have never pursued contacts as every time I see the eye doctor they tell me it's not worth trying. I will ask about those next time.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Look at the new mavens. 10x42 $350. Great price for the glass your getting


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

New to glasses...getting old sucks:x I'm having a hard time getting use to glasses with bino's, spotter, scope on rifles...and my bow sights. Can't wear contacts either. On top of that, my glasses are progressive lens too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*head bangers*



gdog said:


> New to glasses...getting old sucks:x I'm having a hard time getting use to glasses with bino's, spotter, scope on rifles...and my bow sights. Can't wear contacts either. On top of that, my glasses are progressive lens too.


Shooting a bow with consistent accuracy using progressive lenses is tricky. I can shoot a bow and open-sighted firearms better with fixed bifocal lenses. That way you are either 100% in or out of the bifocal, not part way like you can be using progressive lenses.

Also, if you're going to practice with progressive lens glasses try to keep them on the same place on your nose when hunting as practicing; not falling down on your nose like if you're sweaty, or crooked if you have been banging yer head around driving your ATV with reckless abandon all over the place.

uh...top of the page


----------

